# S.e.o.l.t.t



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Anyone heard from them yet? I know jamie fabian isn't running it this year. Just wanted to make sure i wasn't left off of the mailing list.... are they still having the circut this year??? (I guess that's a more important question)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Jamie's number is 740-415-7229 Frank Arthur's is running it last I heard and was trying to get schedule squared away. He is a good guy met him when I fished with Jamie a few years back in SEOLTT.


----------



## bassman.330 (Dec 23, 2007)

Received email from Frank Arthurs the new tournament director, he has all the tournament dates scheduled and will be sending out hard copies next week.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Great! Thanks guys.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Any word on the opens. Are they still going to hold them


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Rivergetter said:


> Any word on the opens. Are they still going to hold them
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


I got an e-mail from jamie with the schedule and it had 1 open on seneca i believe the begining of sept. Can't really remember because i am scheduled to work every tournament except the one at dillon! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok thanks


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

hey bad bub are you going to still hold some opens on the river this year?


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Thursday nights will start in June 5-9ish


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

bran5602 said:


> hey bad bub are you going to still hold some opens on the river this year?


Yeah, i'm still waiting on the schedule. I believe we're gonna rotate through the 3 pools this year. Probably launch out of kennedy park, steubenville, and wheeling. Not sure what's gonna happen with the steubenville marina with the bridge work. They say the ramp will be useable, but they won't give us a guarentee about parking and there isn't much there as it is.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## farthurs (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey guy's here is the 2012 Schedule, I appoligize for the delay in getting it out. First time for setting up the lakes (Not an easy task)
4/12 Seneca Lake 7a-3p
4/22 Buckeye Lake 7a-3p North Shore
5/20 Dillon Lake 6a-2p
6/10 Salt Fork Lake 6a-2p Old Marina
6/24 Ohio River 6a-2p Powhatten
8/19 Tappan Lake 6:30a-2:30p 
Seneca Lake 7a-3p

Two Day Classic on Mosquito Lake 9/22 & 9/23

One open on Seneca Lake 7/15 6a-2p

I am working on getting the web site back up and running


----------

